# Hello! Help needed re. vehicles



## SJC (Oct 3, 2013)

Hi all 

We (family) have been considering relocating to Southern Europe for some time, preferably Greece.

Having finally looked seriously at the financial side, it seems we wouldn't be able to live off our UK business after factoring in the extra costs of getting others to run it in our absence.

Before giving up completely, there is a last chance - that we expand our existing business to source from and/or sell abroad, or set up a similar but separate business in Greece.

We mainly deal in unwanted vehicles and sell car spares.

Any information or links to rules & regs on the following would be very much apreciated :

Buying / selling vehicles laws - logbooks, and transfer of ownership fees
Scrap metal laws
Scrapyards / used car spares outlets - are there many?
What usually happens to end of life vehicles (we notice many 'dumped')
Export & import logistics & taxes - whole vehicles or pallets/containers - any referrals for good shipping companies to look for quotes?
Internet speed & reliance - bit ambiguous I know!
Post service / international courier services for parcels

Lastly, does anyone have any advice on whether it's a generally stupid idea to even consider any business enterprise with little grasp of the Greek language? 

I'm sorry to ask so many questions at once!

Many thanks


----------



## The Grocer (May 30, 2010)

To attempt to start or run a business in Greece without a command of the language I think is virtually impossible!
Some parts of Greece people speak a bit more English than others, but even for the legislation you will need Greek. Don't think there are translated versions of legalities available....they are not. You would definitely need an accountant and translator.

To buy / sell cars both parties have to go to the licensing offices, inform their accountants for tax implications etc. Transfer fees depend on vehicle engine cc.

Only people with residency certificates and tax numbers can buy a car

At their end of life owners should declare to licensing office, and hand their registration plates in. There are metal / scrap yards, but not that many.

hope this helps


----------



## SJC (Oct 3, 2013)

The Grocer said:


> To attempt to start or run a business in Greece without a command of the language I think is virtually impossible!
> Some parts of Greece people speak a bit more English than others, but even for the legislation you will need Greek. Don't think there are translated versions of legalities available....they are not. You would definitely need an accountant and translator.
> 
> To buy / sell cars both parties have to go to the licensing offices, inform their accountants for tax implications etc. Transfer fees depend on vehicle engine cc.
> ...


Thank you so much for your reply.
It seems, as I feared, to be a fairly complicated situation similar to Spain which I know a little about.

Although we moan about DVLA here their processes are relatively straight forward!

I appreciate your honesty about language. Often when visiting you kid yourself your 'holiday vocab' is not too bad, but dealing with Govt agencies and official paperwork is very different to Taverna talk 

Perhaps a step out would be to contact existing scrapyards/spares companies & see whether we could establish some mutual trade. We do a limited amount of direct to customer export (with help from google translate ) & to courier from UK-Europe is very straighforward, not sure about the other way though.

If anyone here has any links to a Greek autotrader / breakers websites / yellow pages type sites etc I'd be hugely grateful. Google searches don't seem to throw up any genuine direct websites, just spammy referral affiliate stuff (though thinking as I type there's probably a setting to change to bring up only .gr sites hmmm... :fingerscrossed

Thanks again


----------



## ratzakli (May 20, 2012)

SJC said:


> If anyone here has any links to a Greek autotrader / breakers websites / yellow pages type sites etc I'd be hugely grateful. Google searches don't seem to throw up any genuine direct websites, just spammy referral affiliate stuff (though thinking as I type there's probably a setting to change to bring up only .gr sites hmmm... :fingerscrossed
> 
> Thanks again


Hi SJC

This is the link for the Greek version of Yellow Pages:

Greek Yellow Pages | Greece Local Business Directory


----------



## SJC (Oct 3, 2013)

ratzakli said:


> Hi SJC
> 
> This is the link for the Greek version of Yellow Pages:


Brilliant, loads of leads from there, hopefully!

Thank you both so much.


----------

